# Me 262 squiggle paint scheme W. Nr. 110506 interpretation



## JonOlsen (Apr 6, 2015)

View attachment 289137


I found two photos of a fascinating Me 262a painted in a very distinctive "squiggle" scheme. These photos are featured in "Stormbirds" by Brett Green and Benjamin Evans on Pg. 29. While this sort of scheme is typical of recon birds, it is unusual to see on the fighter version. I would love to know anyone's thoughts or interpretations about any aspect of this Me 262's paint scheme. However, I am particularly curious about the base color seen on the uppersurface of the wings. The squiggles (almost certainly RLM 70, I think) on the wings are quite thin and very well-defined (as opposed to the much thicker, low-contrast squiggles on the fuselage.)

But what is the base color on the wings? It appears relatively light, but is noticeably darker than the VERY light fuselage base color. The authors of "Stormbirds" seem to suggest RLM 65 light blue for both the wings and fuselage. Cutting Edge decals makes a decal sheet(CED48052)featuring this Me 262. The commentators go into quite elaborate detail speculating about the color of the wings. They basically conclude that it's, "RLM 70 over a base coat of light RLM71 or possibly RLM 82 Hellgrun. But could that really be green I'm seeing and not light blue???

I'd like to know what you all think!

>Jon


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2015)

The scheme looks a lot like this one, conveniently seen in colour. Possibly RLM83 and 02 or 75 squiggles over 76.


----------

